# I'll Pay You To Write Articles



## mrkhenryb (Apr 5, 2021)

Hello, If you can write great in English, if you can write articles about race-related issues in South Africa, email me [email protected].
I am looking for people who love to write and who are good writers. I will provide you with a list of topics and I will pay you for every article you write.


----------

